# Ajuda - Oregon wmr80



## jonya4 (12 Mar 2009 às 16:05)

Boa tarde a todos.
Estou com um problema, que passo a explicar: existe um desvio significativo referente à humidade registada pela estação e a humidade que realmente existe (desvio na ordem dos 10-15%).
Será que algo se passa com a estação, será defeito do sensor ou o equipamento é mesmo pouco fiável neste parâmetro?
O erro não é devido à localização do sensor, uma vez que a estação em referência é utilizada em trabalhos de campo, ou seja, não tem uma localização fixa.
Alguém já soube de queixas relativamente a este assunto?
Agradecia a vossa ajuda e colaboração, uma vez que fiquei um pouco desiludido ao ver a falta de exactidão 

Cumprimentos


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Mar 2009 às 18:14)

jonya4 disse:


> Boa tarde a todos.
> Estou com um problema, que passo a explicar: existe um desvio significativo referente à humidade registada pela estação e a humidade que realmente existe (desvio na ordem dos 10-15%).
> Será que algo se passa com a estação, será defeito do sensor ou o equipamento é mesmo pouco fiável neste parâmetro?
> O erro não é devido à localização do sensor, uma vez que a estação em referência é utilizada em trabalhos de campo, ou seja, não tem uma localização fixa.
> ...




Suponho que esse desvio de 10 a 15 % seja negativo, ou seja, quando na realidade estão cerca de *80 %* de humidade, o teu sensor indica  *~ 65 %*.

Esse problema é vulgar nas estações da marca Oregon.
Com o passar do tempo e, normalmente, quando atingem os 1 a 2 anos de idade, o termo-higrómetro começa a registar valores de humidade bastante mais baixos que os reais.

A única solução para esse problema é substituir o termo-higrómetro, já que é impossível arranjar esse sensor e recalibrar a humidade, a menos que a recalibração seja feita no software do PC onde monitorizes os dados; o que só acontece com as estações que apresentam uma vertente para PC, algo que não acontece com essa estação.

Compra um termo-higrómetro compatível com essa estação; os mais conhecidos são os THGR220 e THGR800 para a generalidade dos modelos da Oregon, mas verifica primeiro a compatibilidade desses sensores com a tua estação e tenta comprar o mais adequado.

Esse tipo de sensores andam pelos 35 a 40 €, pelo que compensa adquiri-los à parte, já que o preço não é assim tão elevado.


----------

